# Pogo Wont Load



## Bluebirds (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all! 

My problem is : Pogo games wont load. It keeps coming up with error message " java not installed or java not working". Ive uninstalled and reinstalled. Ive used the mvm and now I got java 6 update 1 after deleting the mvm but still the games wont load. Someone please helppppppppppppppppp


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

Two things you can try:

1. Make sure that ALL previous versions of Sun Java are uninstalled.
2. Go to Start Menu > Control Panel > switch to Classic View > double click Java > click on the Browser tab and make sure there's a checkmark for the browser you're using.

Reboot your puter.

I've been having the same problem. It still hasn't been working for me, I'm going to try reverting back a Java version and see if that works. If it does, I'll let you know


----------



## Bluebirds (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there I have managed to sort it now and may be of some help to you how I did...

I disabled add blocking on my firewall and seems that is all the problem was as it load great now...and that was after downloading nearly every java download lol 

Hope its of some help..let me know


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

Using a previous version didn't work for me. As for your firewall advice, I don't have a firewall so that's not it.

I just did a complete format and reinstallation of my puter, so I don't understand why I can't access Pogo. I've been checking all the settings against the other puters here and they all seem the same.

This happened to me once years ago, but I can't remember how I fixed it. I know I didn't fix it for a long time, but back then I wasn't a Club member yet so I didn't really care.

I'm gonna check my Flash and whatnot.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

u don't have a firewall??? maybe that's the root of ur not being able 2 use java games?


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

I have one, just don't use it.

GREAT NEWS!!! I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!

Downloaded Firefox to see if I could get into Pogo that way and I could. Tried in IE and still no-go... BUT.... I added pogo.com my Local Intranet and I CAN GET INTO THE GAMES!!!

Weird tho, I know I didn't have those in there before.


----------

